# Where can I get Motorcycle Insurance?



## Colin H

Hi, I've just moved to Torino, my motorbike is being brought from Scotland. Insurance expires at end of Sept. It's UK taxed, MOT's and I think I can use it on UK plates for a year here but I will need 3rd party insurance next month. Any suggestions/info that I should know?


----------

